# Newest Member Of The Team



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Just picked up my new belt drive washer after work today. Pressure-Pro 4040hg


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> Just picked up my new belt drive washer after work today. Pressure-Pro 4040hg


I've seem a few of those for sale, and belly driven sprayers. What's the deal with them?


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've seem a few of those for sale, and belly driven sprayers. What's the deal with them?


Longer pump life than a direct drive machine.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, longer pump life.

It also seems to be quieter than my direct drive machine.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> Ya, longer pump life.
> 
> It also seems to be quieter than my direct drive machine.


Direct drive = engine vibrating one way, hooked straight to a pump with its own vibration harmonics = beating the heck out of one another. Belt drive serves to refree the fight. lol


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hines nice rig


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

You'll love it man. One awesome thing about belt driven washers is you don't have to hold the gun open every time you start it. At least I didn't on mine. 
Let us know how your down streaming goes.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

How are you liking this pressure washer? Looking at getting the exact same one.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been pretty happy with it. I was able to downstream 3-4 houses at the end of last year with it in preparation for painting, and I also did one with NaOH to strip stain. 

I just picked up a 16oz measuring container for my Elemonator (so I don't have to use a measuring cup) and a bucket from lowes that has 1/4 (or 1/2, I can't remember) gallon marks all the way up to 4 gallons so it should make measuring my bleach easier also.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CQBNMQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.lowes.com/pd_161932-8424...=1&currentURL=?Ntt=5+gallon+bucket&facetInfo=


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hinesight.


----------

